# problème espace libre carte SD



## clemcharlemaine (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai une carte SD 2Go dont je me sers pour stocker des photos pour un cadre numérique. Je transfère donc les images depuis mon disque dur sur la carte. Il me reste 1,59 Go de libre, mais je n'arrive plus à transférer de photos ! Je reçois le message "Impossible de copier l'élément, faute d'espace disponible". Ma corbeille est vidée, je ne comprends pas comment retrouver tout cet espace !
Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juin 2008)

Formater la carte peut être.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Juin 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Formater la carte peut être.


En FAT je pense...


----------



## clemcharlemaine (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai reformaté la carte grâce à l'utilitaire de disque et ça a marché mais maintenant, c'est le cadre numérique qui ne la reconnaît plus ! J'ai aussi essayé de la mettre dans mon appareil photo qui ne la reconnaît pas. Il n'y a que l'adaptateur de carte relié à l'ordinateur qui la fait fonctionner !

Est-ce que c'est une histoire Mac/PC ?

Je ne sais pas comment formarter en FAT (c'est une carte micro SD de 2 Go, que je laisse tout le temps insérée dans un adptateur qui en fait une carte SD normale), si jamais c'est la solution...

Merci encore d'avance !


----------



## DeepDark (13 Juin 2008)

En quel format l'as tu formatée? Il y avais un menu déroulant il fallait choisir FAT pour que le cadre puisse lire les données...


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juin 2008)

En général, on peut aussi la re-formater avec l'appareil photo.


----------



## clemcharlemaine (13 Juin 2008)

En fait, pour le reformater, j'avais donc utilisé l'utilitaire de disque et avait tout effacé (dans l'onglet "effacer"). Mon format semble être "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)".
J'ai aussi le choix de :
- Mac OS étendu
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse)
- MS-DOS
- Système de fichiers UNIX

Je ne sais pas, peut-être que le formatage se fait autrement ?
Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond FAT ni comment faire...

 Merci encore d'avance !


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juin 2008)

clemcharlemaine a dit:


> En fait, pour le reformater, j'avais donc utilisé l'utilitaire de disque et avait tout effacé (dans l'onglet "effacer"). Mon format semble être "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)".
> J'ai aussi le choix de :
> - Mac OS étendu
> - Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
> ...


MS-DOS devrait coller.

Edit : mais si cette carte doit servir sur un appareil photo, le mieux est de la formater sur l'appareil photo.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Juin 2008)

clemcharlemaine a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, peut-être que le formatage se fait autrement ?
> Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond FAT ni comment faire...




Excuse moi le format FAT n'est pas indiqué tel quel il est entre parenthèses après le MS-DOS : on peut lire MS-DOS (FAT).

Donc à formater en MS-DOS 

Mais la solution de hippo sulfite est tout aussi valable


----------



## clemcharlemaine (13 Juin 2008)

Désolée, je sais que je suis un peu empotée mais je ne sais pas comment la formater sur mon appareil photo...

En tous cas merci pour le conseil MS-DOS !


----------



## DeepDark (13 Juin 2008)

Non mais comme ton appareil ne reconnaît pas la carte tu ne peut pas la formater depuis l'appareil photo, donc fais la même manipulation qu'avant (avec l'utilitaire de disque) mais formate la en MS-DOS cette fois ci


----------



## clemcharlemaine (13 Juin 2008)

Génial. Merci pour tous vos conseils, très efficaces !!!


----------

